# Vin's Music Corner



## VinsCool (Jul 10, 2018)

Hiya!

So I've been making chiptune music lately, mostly covers of many tunes, but never anything original due to the lack of inspiration.
However, yesterday night, I had a lightning stroke of ideas, and pushed it further tonight.

So here I share my current original tunes.

Feel free to give me critics about it, I'm all for learning, and I'm still a beginner musician after all 


If you're interested, most of my stuff (original and covers) can be freely downloaded from here:
 [Google Drive]


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2018)

I have absolutely no grasp on music theory, so I can't really offer much criticism there.  However, I have this image in my head of a boss fight taking place in the middle of a computer, with elements of reality fizzling in and out of existence as you try to deal with this dark, almost shadow-like creature infecting everything in this virtual world.  That's the kind of ambience I get from this song.  It's cool.  I really like it.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 10, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I have absolutely no grasp on music theory, so I can't really offer much criticism there.  However, I have this image in my head of a boss fight taking place in the middle of a computer, with elements of reality fizzling in and out of existence as you try to deal with this dark, almost shadow-like creature infecting everything in this virtual world.  That's the kind of ambience I get from this song.  It's cool.  I really like it.


Thanks! I like how you had this in mind.

I personally built this tune as a "lesser than good" attempt.
So here's the story from my perspective: It's about trying, and never giving up, building up stronger, to the point where you maintain the momentum, and finally slowly fade out, after you invested all your energy in something you like, satisfied of your work.
Midway in the tune, the efforts felt stagnant, making the tune to slowly fade out, almost as giving up, but a sudden surge of motivation pushed it even further, leading to the "solo" part, to eventually finish for real.

Also, I don't even know music theory at all, it's all from what felt "right" there.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 10, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I have absolutely no grasp on music theory, so I can't really offer much criticism there.  However, I have this image in my head of a boss fight taking place in the middle of a computer, with elements of reality fizzling in and out of existence as you try to deal with this dark, almost shadow-like creature infecting everything in this virtual world.  That's the kind of ambience I get from this song.  It's cool.  I really like it.


Music for a long moving train level. Or Something to do with construction.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 10, 2018)

What is your "instrument" of choice? I really like the sound.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 10, 2018)

Definitely has either a "boss fight" or "quick fire event" tone to it. :x


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 10, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> What is your "instrument" of choice? I really like the sound.


I used Raster Music Tracker to make it, which is using the Atari PoKEY soundchip to make the sound.

You can compare to stuff made with LSDJ (Gameboy) and Famitracker (NES) in term of similarities and limitations.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 10, 2018)

That's super cool. What is your opinion of using something like an Atari ST for music?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 10, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> That's super cool. What is your opinion of using something like an Atari ST for music?


It has a great midi interface, and is relatively available, which is great for musicians from that time period.
Sound capabilities depend on what's inside, because the YM chip inside by itself sounds a bit more limited, even though it never stopped anyone to make some amazing stuff with it.

This is some of the sick stuff someone can do using an Atari ST


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2018)

So I finished it! Here's the final result.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2018)

So mini bump of this thread.

I've been working on this (still unfinished).
https://instaud.io/2uyh

The aimed platform for this to play is an actual Atari 2600


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 30, 2018)

Ok, so you asked for criticism, which I'm going to take as an opportunity to nitpick a little bit (from one guy who dabbles around with music composition/arrangements to another). Also fair warning, I do most of my stuff from ear as I only have a bit of formal training by the way of music theory (and I've honestly forgotten most everything by now), so none of what I have to say will be very technical

First of all, I've got to say, the piece overall sounds pretty cool the vast majority of the time, and I'll echo what a few other people have said that it sounds like boss fight music; there's kind of a creeping dread to it, and at times there's dissonance that really builds into that feeling of unease. However, something that you need to understand (and I think you actually started figuring out, because it became less of an issue as the piece went on) is that dissonance nearly always needs to _go_ somewhere, you can't just toss chords that clash into the middle of a measure and "hope for the best," you need to take the time to listen to the chords surrounding it and think to yourself about whether it "works" or not. I felt like the worst offender in this category was whatever you were using as your "reverb" harmony instrument, there were times when that particular track did things that I felt just really didn't match up with what the rhythm and melody tracks were (both of which I honestly thought were brilliant otherwise, if not a touch repetitive).

A bit of advice in that regard, though; notes don't ALWAYS need to change, don't feel like just because you have a pattern of one track playing 8th notes rhythmically while the rest only change once per measure that you can't switch things up a bit. One of my favorite tactics is to hold a note on one instrument while letting another change _around_ that one - this is where you could add in a bit of dissonance at the end, so that you can change both at the same time to resolve to a "satisfying" chord. As it stands, I feel like you're tempted to try to hit a different note each measure with every instrument, and I suspect that that's you trying to create a faster feeling for the piece, but... there are times that that works, and times it doesn't, and if it's clearly not then consider shifting things around a half step or so and trying again, or even just not changing one instrument from the previous measure (remember that just because you haven't changed THAT instrument, that the chord structure itself hasn't changed)

Otherwise, though, I do think that it's a very solid first dive into original music composition. And again, that was me being nit-picky, because you specifically asked for criticism and I want to help you work out the kinks so this can be the best version you want to create; and to that end, you're free to take or leave any advice that I offered


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ok, so you asked for criticism, which I'm going to take as an opportunity to nitpick a little bit (from one guy who dabbles around with music composition/arrangements to another). Also fair warning, I do most of my stuff from ear as I only have a bit of formal training by the way of music theory (and I've honestly forgotten most everything by now), so none of what I have to say will be very technical
> 
> First of all, I've got to say, the piece overall sounds pretty cool the vast majority of the time, and I'll echo what a few other people have said that it sounds like boss fight music; there's kind of a creeping dread to it, and at times there's dissonance that really builds into that feeling of unease. However, something that you need to understand (and I think you actually started figuring out, because it became less of an issue as the piece went on) is that dissonance nearly always needs to _go_ somewhere, you can't just toss chords that clash into the middle of a measure and "hope for the best," you need to take the time to listen to the chords surrounding it and think to yourself about whether it "works" or not. I felt like the worst offender in this category was whatever you were using as your "reverb" harmony instrument, there were times when that particular track did things that I felt just really didn't match up with what the rhythm and melody tracks were (both of which I honestly thought were brilliant otherwise, if not a touch repetitive).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! Yeah, as you could tell, my lack of experience (and the fact that I don't even know music theory!) is apparent.
For most of it I did my best to make something that sounded "nice" to me.
Definitely not perfect, but it surely is functional as an early original composition.
In fact, I don't exactly understand most of what you've told me, but I agree about the repetitive patterns with "random" notes. Those were indeed randomly hummed then put in, with slight changed until I liked how it sounded in the entire tune.
This may not be the best method, but it did the job for what I wanted anyway.
I am not the most creative person too, so I tend to put in spontaneous ideas together rather than carefully organise a project. It's not as much of a problem making covers though, since the music already exists, I only need to translate it to what I use.

There's now that 2nd tune I just posted (hence the thread bump) which will certainly sound even more off, but that's due to the technical limitations themselves there.
Once again, I threw in something that kinda sounds nice to me. This one however is far from being finished, and sometime I'll also work on more complete programs to compensate that lack.

I also plan to learn proper music theory as well, but as it stands, I found it pretty nice to learn while doing it  That's how we learn how to walk after all, haha.
Hopefully I could only improve with practice! I never was able to get properly started until very recently.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2018)

Also finished this one!

Alien Polyphony (Atari TIA, Recorded from Real Hardware)


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2018)

Sorry for the triple bump/posting, but I wanted to share more stuff!

Most of my stuff can be found there (Original and Covers):
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1DQYUm8pi1Mg2RgsIOTFM4fFMIvH5k5xa?usp=sharing

Now guess what are the tunes that were my earliest work 

[EDIT] This folder will be updated each time I make a new tune


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 22, 2018)

So I've actually found some inspiration today, here's something different:


[Original] Concealed (Atari PoKEY)


I think making a lot of covers lately really helped me to be a bit more consistent.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 22, 2018)

Excellent work but i have a question.

Were these made with or without the help of alcohol? Lol


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Excellent work but i havea question.
> 
> Were these made with or without the help of alcohol? Lol


Mostly with, though today tune was entirely sober.
Inspired with some intrusive thoughts from last night's dream.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 22, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Mostly with, though today tune was entirely sober.
> Inspired with some intrusive thoughts from last night's dream.


I'm always more creative when alcohol has been consumed lol.

What was the dream?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> I'm always more creative when alcohol has been consumed lol.
> 
> What was the dream?


I want to keep that for myself, for now, if you don't mind.

Maybe I'd PM you sometime.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 22, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I want to keep that for myself, for now, if you don't mind.
> 
> Maybe I'd PM you sometime.


Hmm mysterious lol ok feel free to share whenever you want. And keep up the great work.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Hmm mysterious lol ok feel free to share whenever you want. And keep up the great work.


Thanks! I'll keep working hard to improve, that's for sure!

Only a few months ago I was unable to make anything.


----------



## pandavova (Sep 22, 2018)

you should have posted them on botb


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 22, 2018)

pandavova said:


> you should have posted them on botb


I would, I actually have an account there, but the site is very confusing to use.

[Edit] Oh hey, I found you there lol


----------



## ry755 (Sep 22, 2018)

This is really cool! I might try making chiptunes sometime.

I'm assuming you make them on a modern computer using a tracker, then transfer them to the retro console to play them back?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 22, 2018)

ry755 said:


> This is really cool! I might try making chiptunes sometime.
> 
> I'm assuming you make them on a modern computer using a tracker, then transfer them to the retro console to play them back?


In most cases I rely on emulators, but yeah.

I actually record my Atari 2600 chiptunes from a real console though!


----------



## ry755 (Sep 22, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I actually record my Atari 2600 chiptunes from a real console though!


Do you use a special cartridge to load them, or is it hardmodded? I'm just really curious about the hardware side of things


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 22, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Do you use a special cartridge to load them, or is it hardmodded? I'm just really curious about the hardware side of things


I use a flashcard 
The only hardmodding part is the video and audio output, that is composite and stereo, bypassing the RF modulator entirely.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 22, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I use a flashcard
> The only hardmodding part is the video and audio output, that is composite and stereo, bypassing the RF modulator entirely.


Oh cool, I didn't know flashcarts existed for the 2600.
I have an Atari Flashback 4, which is one of those cheapo recreations with built-in games. The Flashback 2 can be modded to use real carts, but the 4 can't. http://www.atarimuseum.com/fb2hacks/page1.htm Look at that tiny motherboard


----------



## ry755 (Sep 22, 2018)

Now that I'm thinking about it, I wonder if it would be possible to mod a Flashback 4. Not a cartridge mod, but a software hack. It's just an ARM running an emulator after all. If it doesn't have one of those silicon blobs over the ROM chip, it might be possible to dump it. (Assuming it has a separate rom chip, and it's not just built in to the cpu)


----------



## ry755 (Sep 22, 2018)

It actually has a flash chip, not a rom. But I would need a special programmer to be able to read/write to it, so it's not really worth it.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 22, 2018)

ry755 said:


> It actually has a flash chip, not a rom. But I would need a special programmer to be able to read/write to it, so it's not really worth it.


This would be a pretty interesting project, but I think you may want to start a new thread in the appropriate section, if you don't mind ^^


----------



## ry755 (Sep 22, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> This would be a pretty interesting project, but I think you may want to start a new thread in the appropriate section, if you don't mind ^^


It would certainly be interesting, but I don't think I'll be able to get very far with it.

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack your thread


----------



## Ringotaker (Sep 22, 2018)

Tunes are sounding good, the only problem I can see it's that I think they're too monotone and a bit messy.
Maybe try giving a more defined change in between sections (Specially on the base)
Also... Melodywise (Don't know if that's a real term or not).
Maybe try working with small phrases and working them out, the melody you used sounds good but it's kinda messy and lacks order, 
it'd work great for a more ambience tune (maybe a cave part in a game), but if you want a more catchy melody, try working with a musical motiv.
The best example I can think of a clear musical motiv is the 1st movement of the 5th symphony by beethoven, you hear the PA PA PA PAAMMMM
and then he goes through working with that same phrase for almost the entire movement


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2018)

Finished a new original composition, once again with a very experimental style!
[Original] Squirrels Hideout (Atari PoKEY)


This is meant to be part of a game BGM.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2018)

Trying with yet another experimental style!

This time, it's meant to be a cheerful theme.

[Original] Happy Pupper Village (Atari PoKEY)


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2018)

In the past few days, I have been working with one of my friends on original music, meant to be part of a game, so here's our collaboration work so far, if you haven't seen my status updates!

[Original Ft. Spring] Grunt Battle (Atari PoKEY) 

Battle - Collab w/VinsCool (Original) 

Spring - Forest (Atari PoKEY Arrangement)


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2018)

More arrangements!

Grunt Battle (OpenMPT Remake)


And Spring's arrangements of our collaborative efforts so far!


----------



## ry755 (Oct 17, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> And Spring's arrangements of our collaborative efforts so far!




Was Happy Pupper Village remade in OpenMPT? It sounds really good like that


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Was Happy Pupper Village remade in OpenMPT? It sounds really good like that


Yes! Spring arranged it into something much better!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 18, 2018)

Post war theme.

[Original] Desolation (Atari PoKEY)


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 19, 2018)

New version of yesterday's tune.

Desolation (OpenMPT Remake)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2018)

This makes me wanna start composing again, Heh.


----------



## aykay55 (Oct 19, 2018)

They're really good! You definitely have the mindset of a producer and a natural understanding of music theory, and I think you have future (outside of video game music) in this field. I produce in my free time and am great at writing lyrics and singing, and have a pretty good sense of music theory. You should definitely look into FL Studio or Logic Pro, or GarageBand if you're on a budget. Look forward to hearing your future songs!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And you should consider posting your tracks on SoundCloud to get more publicity


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 19, 2018)

aykay55 said:


> They're really good! You definitely have the mindset of a producer and a natural understanding of music theory, and I think you have future (outside of video game music) in this field. I produce in my free time and am great at writing lyrics and singing, and have a pretty good sense of music theory. You should definitely look into FL Studio or Logic Pro, or GarageBand if you're on a budget. Look forward to hearing your future songs!
> 
> And you should consider posting your tracks on SoundCloud to get more publicity


Thanks for the feedback! At the moment I use what I find around that is free. OpenMPT works very well so far, using soundfonts from everywhere.
I also upload my stuff on Soundcloud, but usually Youtube gave the best visibility.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 19, 2018)

aykay55 said:


> They're really good! You definitely have the mindset of a producer and a natural understanding of music theory, and I think you have future (outside of video game music) in this field. I produce in my free time and am great at writing lyrics and singing, and have a pretty good sense of music theory. You should definitely look into FL Studio or Logic Pro, or GarageBand if you're on a budget. Look forward to hearing your future songs!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> And you should consider posting your tracks on SoundCloud to get more publicity


I wanna start singing one day. Do, Re, Mi, Fa, So, La, Ti, Dooooooo. 

I need to practice my vibrato.


----------



## aykay55 (Oct 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I wanna start singing one day. Do, Re, Mi, Fa, So, La, Ti, Dooooooo.
> 
> I need to practice my vibrato.


TBH the ability to sing well is just something you grow up with, however you can learn to extend your range of voice and resultantly become better at singing, but it really takes practice. You just need to have great control over your pitch and breathing and mouth movements. Generally people who have more energy usually have a better voice (my own observation).


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2018)

Just more rubbish from an Atari 2600.
[Original] Testing... (Atari TIA, Recorded from Real Hardware)


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 28, 2018)

Spring's Adventure Doggo - Forest (OpenMPT Cover, Soundfont Version) (Collab w/Spring)


And here's Spring improvement using the DEXED VST plugin.

Spring's Adventure Doggo - Forest (DEXED Cover) (Collab w/VinsCool)


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 29, 2018)

Even more collaborative work!

Spring's Adventure Doggo - Dragon's Village (OpenMPT Cover, Soundfont Version) (Collab w/Spring) 


And Spring's improvement:

Spring's Adventure Doggo - Dragon's Village (DEXED Cover) (Collab w/VinsCool)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2018)

Yet even more collaborative work!

Spring's Adventure Doggo - Within Doggy's Mouth (OpenMPT Cover, Soundfont Version) (Collab w/Spring)


And as usual, Spring's version:

Spring's Adventure Doggo - Within Doggy's Mouth (DEXED Cover) (Collab w/VinsCool)


----------



## asnka (Nov 1, 2018)

yeah, you're dope! 

so yummie daddy!


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2018)

asnka said:


> yeah, you're dope!
> 
> so yummie daddy!



Thanks!


----------



## asnka (Nov 1, 2018)

could I use that track?
I know a dnb dub that would fit it perfectly...
(only live, i wont rec it)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2018)

asnka said:


> could I use that track?
> I know a dnb dub that would fit it perfectly...
> (only live, i wont rec it)


Sure thing! As long as I'm credited I'm all for it


----------



## asnka (Nov 1, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Sure thing! As long as I'm credited I'm all for it


I spin live on the weekends...no real way to credit you unless kids ask me....If the kids like it I would pay for a white label press and send you one...eh?
edit: you really in CAN?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2018)

asnka said:


> I spin live on the weekends...no real way to credit you unless kids ask me....If the kids like it I would pay for a white label press and send you one...eh?
> edit: you really in CAN?


Oh well, just play it and have fun, it's not a big deal XD
I have a better encode in the Google Drive folder linked in OP.

[Edit] yeah I'm in Canada.


----------



## asnka (Nov 1, 2018)

10x...I really gotta feeling about that track...should l send the kids to your soundclown or social media?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2018)

asnka said:


> 10x...I really gotta feeling about that track...should l send the kids to your soundclown or social media?


If you want to, I would appreciate


----------



## asnka (Nov 1, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> If you want to, I would appreciate


for sure...
any chance for a flac?  (hella an ask,i know)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2018)

asnka said:


> for sure...
> any chance for a flac?  (hella an ask,i know)


Best I've got is .wav
https://mega.nz/#!2tdg3Yaa!BnEGwkIFocWpqKunmXYtASmn1D9HoUdUKCcN36N2REk

I even have a stereo version!
https://mega.nz/#!ilMGGCzL!L1wZqt1tHigYOo_BCK-l3Kb-yN-abKIEuAEF3iRQq04


----------



## asnka (Nov 1, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Best I've got is .wav
> https://mega.nz/#!2tdg3Yaa!BnEGwkIFocWpqKunmXYtASmn1D9HoUdUKCcN36N2REk
> 
> I even have a stereo version!
> https://mega.nz/#!ilMGGCzL!L1wZqt1tHigYOo_BCK-l3Kb-yN-abKIEuAEF3iRQq04


that works! thanks again...150+ will hear that track on Friday and Saturday...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 12, 2018)

This is a port of a tune I did in OpenMPT some time ago.

Dragon's Village (Atari PoKEY)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2018)

Tried to do something in the Mega Man style, on Atari.

[Original] Space Man (Atari PoKEY)


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 11, 2018)

Latest attempt at something original!

[Original] Tri-Angular Ideology (PC Engine HuC6280)


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2018)

My good friend Spring remixed Tri-Angular Ideology! Amazing!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2018)

Finally something that is not a cover!


[Original] Ambition (OpenMPT)


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 4, 2019)

Older Battle of the Bits stuff I didn't upload on Youtube yet.

And


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 16, 2019)

Hey guys.

I've still been experimenting, and (hopefully) improve with my compositions.

So here's something I submitted to Battle of the Bits Winter Chip!
It's been difficult to squeeze into the SNES format, but here is it.

Here's the same song but in its "original" form, when I composed it in OpenMPT, for reference.

Please be rude with me  I want to know what to do and what to not do in order to improve my original material


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2019)

Yeah, so I did this "thing"

[Original] Cheese_Ambiance.it (OpenMPT)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2019)

Finally posting more original material to this thread!

[Original] Race Against a Cathode Ray (Atari TIA, Recorded from Real Hardware)


[Original] Shower Thought (Super Nintendo SPC)


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2019)

Collab song with Spring!

Used my drumming and some parts of one of my song sketches.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello.

I did not know anything about this thread here.i read your blog and your youtube channel before.

Going through this sites:
There cannot be a better way to hear your musical development.
If you go through the sites here you see an immense progress.
Very impressive.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2019)

More collab stuff!

[Original, Collab w/Spring] Interstellar Pizza Delivery (THE PIZZA TASTES GOOD YES) (OpenMPT)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hello.

Please may i ask you:

Are you interested in my personal honest opinion to your collab stuff ?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Please may i ask you:
> 
> Are you interested in my personal honest opinion to your collab stuff ?


Of course!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello.

MY *personal *opinion:


Your songs/musical line is more "harmonic".
Your collab stuff is ok but that is not "you",your muscial spirit,your "soul".

When I listen to this collab song(s) i don´t "find" yourself.

If it is YOUR intention and wish to go ahead with collab stuff MY "advice" is to bring more of your line into it.

Thank you.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2019)

New release!

[Original, Collab w/Spring] Sunset (OpenMPT)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello.
There is our VinsCool.

Very harmonic.I can "hear" you.The changes are very surprising,i love it.
Great COLLAB tune,in this one you are combining very great with Spriings.Please more of this Direction.
Thank you for your music.


----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2019)

Aaaaah I'm screaming!

Spring rearranged my song Concealed shortly after I posted the Version 2 of my original, and it is so much better!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2019)

Hello.

Concealed Original - a really great tune from YOU.

Concealed Version 2 - great improvement from your tune.

Concealed by spring - great version from HIM.

You don´t have to scream.
SPRING did the rearrange on his way.This is his kind.
Both versions sounds great and if you listen deeper to it you can hear which is VinsCool´s Version and Spring´s version.

It would be very strange if both sounds equal.....

Great job,Vins.


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Concealed Original - a really great tune from YOU.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
It's honestly a lot of fun doing stuff with Spring.
We have our own style, and when we combine them, we get some pretty cool stuff I think!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2019)

Thats fine.I am glad to hear that.



> Aaaaah I'm screaming!
> Spring rearranged my song Concealed shortly after I posted the Version 2 of my original, and it is so much better!



It made the impression to me that you question your abilities and your talent in arranging and composing.


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Thats fine.I am glad to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> It made the impression to me that you question your abilities and your talent in arranging and composing.


Oh no not at all! I just was really excited about it, as this came out of nowhere right after my Version 2, and I really liked how it sounded.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2019)

Just a bunch of scraped/unfinished work unified in 1 upload.

For those who might be interested!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2019)

Hello. 

Very interesting "medley".

0:00 - 0:36  - reminds me again on Bruce Lee on Atari.
0:37 - 2:47 - very good,more of this please
2:48 - 4:44 - groovy....
4:45 - 5:38 - nice game "trace music"
5:39 - 9:50 to 14:13- one Track ? Heard it 2-3 times,if not it combines great.
14:14 - 15:48 - a little "pain" for my ears.....
15:49 - 18:41 - feel a little dizzy
18:42 - 26:43 - great tune !!
26:44 - 28:55 - another superb game "trace music"
28:56 - 31:44 -  great
31:45 - 33:52 - wow i love it 
33:54 - 35:08 - cute,little "puzzle game" tune
35:09 - 35:39 - piano lesson ? 

Thank you for sharing,my friend.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2019)

Hiya!

Released a bunch of new original songs!
They were all made for Battle of the Bits Spring Tracks VIII.


[Original] Run for a Better Future (Sega Genesis YM2612+SN76489) 
Finished 10/15 in the Deflemask category, and 182/245 overall.


[Original] Over Analysing (Atari PoKEY) 
Finished 47/51 in the allgear category, and 208/245 overall.


[Original, Collab w/Spring] The Lost Lands, Part 1 (NES 2A03) 
Finished 21/31in the 0CC Famitracker category, and 144/245 overall.


[Original, Collab w/Midori&Spring] The Lost Lands, Part 2 (OpenMPT) 
Finished 6/15 in the OpenMPT category, and 89/245 overall.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hello,my little "Rob Hubbard".

Thank you for sharing your new material.For me you and your friends are "melting" more and more to a great "thing".


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2019)

Vinscool, have you heard of Krelez? He makes the most amazing compilations of chiptunes that you will ever hear and uploads to Youtube. I bet you would really like it, try mix 16, 19 or 36, if your interested.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 20, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> Vinscool, have you heard of Krelez? He makes the most amazing compilations of chiptunes that you will ever hear and uploads to Youtube. I bet you would really like it, try mix 16, 19 or 36, if your interested.


Never heard of them but I'll give a listen when I have a moment! Thanks for telling me


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2019)

Eyyy your welcome. Don't forget to consume copious amounts of pixel art daily, it helps with the aesthetic. Try Pixel joint


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2019)

Finally, a new original song from me!

[Original] Sunny Day (NES 2A03)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 27, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Finally, a new original song from me!
> 
> [Original] Sunny Day (NES 2A03)




Thank you for your new material.
Nice to see how it progressed from your sketch to the final result.
Very well done.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you for your new material.
> Nice to see how it progressed from your sketch to the final result.
> Very well done.


Thank you very much!


----------



## pandavova (Aug 27, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Finally, a new original song from me!
> 
> [Original] Sunny Day (NES 2A03)



yOu sToLe mY NaMe11!11!1!11!1!1!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2019)

pandavova said:


> yOu sToLe mY NaMe11!11!1!11!1!1!


I admit this is a master piece


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2019)

Some new finished stuff!

[Original, Collab w/Kleeder] 12k of Fuckery (OpenMPT)


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 11, 2019)

Bloody amazing as always Vins.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Some new finished stuff!
> 
> [Original, Collab w/Kleeder] 12k of Fuckery (OpenMPT)





What a Tune.

0:16 - my jaw falls downwards...

1:22 - 1:40 a little "pour s'y habituer".It  sounds like an "Vins with too much drinks" (sorry,could not resist..).

What a boost and elan.Very good work.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 6, 2019)

Finally, I finished an original song!

Special thanks to @Flofflewoffle for the instrument design and inspiration, and @MicmasH_W for the title!

[Original] Ocean Dreams (NES 2A03)


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 6, 2019)

Awesome as always @VinsCool


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 6, 2019)

Dreams of a wide, pleasant, peaceful ocean, and the navy <3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Finally, I finished an original song!
> 
> Special thanks to @Flofflewoffle for the instrument design and inspiration, and @MicmasH_W for the title!
> 
> [Original] Ocean Dreams (NES 2A03)




GBAtemp Collab.

Very nice to see how People work together over distances.Very nice.

_*The Song is really well done,Floffeling,Tiger and MyLady.*_


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2019)

I made more garbage tonight!


[Original] Classic Vincore (Atari PoKEY)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 3, 2019)

Yum yum garbage! I love garbage so much~


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I made more garbage tonight!
> 
> 
> [Original] Classic Vincore (Atari PoKEY)




What was that ? I fell asleep on listen the first time....

0:40 min.     Is the "Offbeat" a wanted effect ? Or am I still asleep ? 

I am not so familiar with "garbage".But for me it sounds great.A "nightly" Vins.
(probably bottled with vodka again ...).


Thank you for sharing,my Lady.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 3, 2019)

is this a sleep inducing song? really? I find it quite energetic


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> is this a sleep inducing song? really? I find it quite energetic


I should probably go to bed earlier....
...and not hanging around the whole Night with Wii and DS Nerds....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 3, 2019)

if you haven't slept yet it is very late for you


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2020)

Been a while, but I made a thing for Battle of the Bits!
http://battleofthebits.org/arena/Entry/In+Orbit.../33460/


[Original] In Orbit... (Sega Master System SN76489)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 8, 2020)

oh this is for botb!! owo!! good luck there, you have been doing a lot better lately


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hello,my Lady.

A long Time nothing heard from you....and then this great Soundtrack,

It feels really like "being" on an Space Station today.
Very good tune.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2020)

I forgot to update this thread yesterday!
This is a song @Flofflewoffle and me have been working on, and this is the result!

Made for Battle of the Bits Winter Chip XV.
http://battleofthebits.org/arena/Entry/La+Marche+des+Félins+du+Nord/33583/


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 8, 2020)

it seems like your solo work gets more likes and comments lol x3


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> it seems like your solo work gets more likes and comments lol x3


Ahem 
In no way does that make your music any better or worse, as indeed Vinny has 400 or so subscribers and as such, more people seeing it. It ain’t about the numbers Spring, you make some really good music :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 8, 2020)

well, this isn't about me anyway, I guess


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2020)

It was for about two minutes ;3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 8, 2020)

It's all about vin vin vinny vin :3


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2020)

Here another one done!

[Original] Voyager 1 (Atari TIA, Recorded from Real Hardware)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 9, 2020)

*still distracted from your cute Avatar Picture*

Very nice Song.It has the Rythms and Elements like Rave Songs.

I had noticed it in your last Collab Song too...
https://gbatemp.net/threads/feeling-experimental-with-music.510853/page-6#post-8941952

Very cool.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 9, 2020)

Imagine a rave where all they use is an atari 2600 owo


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Imagine a rave where all they use is an atari 2600 owo


This happened! And this is exactly what got me into.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 9, 2020)

I think your atari rave is better :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 9, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I think your atari rave is better :3


Yes,both of the Songs sounds definitely better.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2020)

I rarely post unfinished work in here, but I thought I'd ask for some feedback?
I'm slowly understanding how to actually compose music now.

Some vincore ideas. pic.twitter.com/S3r3FmloYw— Vin Vin 💜 (@VinsCool022) February 24, 2020


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 25, 2020)

I like it but you have always actually composed music :3


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2020)

I made a bulk with several unfinished songs, once again.


Bunch of Short Unfinished Tunes #3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 14, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I made a bulk with several unfinished songs, once again.
> 
> 
> Bunch of Short Unfinished Tunes #3




Thank you for Sharing your Music.

A lot to hear and to listen.Maybe it is Time to sort it ?
There are potential Songs for a whole CD/Album.

I am not going to tell you which one.


----------



## DaFixer (Mar 14, 2020)

I also really like chiptunes, mosley from the C64/Amiga/Nes/ZX Spectrum.
Atari ST is also cool.
This is one my favorites:


It is very impressive what they can make on a 3 tune sound chip (sid 8085).


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2020)

DaFixer said:


> I also really like chiptunes, mosley from the C64/Amiga/Nes/ZX Spectrum.
> Atari ST is also cool.
> This is one my favorites:
> 
> ...



Hell yes, I love that stuff a lot!


----------



## DaFixer (Mar 14, 2020)

Fun fact, there are still making demos/music for old ZX Spectrum/C64/Amiga.
It amazed me what they can do with this limit hardware, I grow up with the C64/Amiga 500.
Because off this they changes my taste in music in my later life.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2020)

Finally! A new upload! Features several tunes I tweeted over the days.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you for this "Surprise Music Box".

Very different Styles and Sounds,really great.
For me,these are my Favorites:

Riding the Storm
Exploration
Untitled Theme 3
Under the Clouds of Jupiter
Prediction
Bouncy Bouncer (reminds me a little on Rob Hubbard.).

I love your various Compilation.
Thank you for Shareing.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 28, 2020)

Great to see you released these after all! They are lovely! The nice mellow one with the triangles is so relaxing and cute


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2020)

Here's a stand alone upload for this tune now!
[Original] Bouncy Bouncer (Atari PoKEY)


and a cover I finished tonight
Amberstar - Ode to Schnism (Atari PoKEY Cover)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 7, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Here's a stand alone upload for this tune now!
> [Original] Bouncy Bouncer (Atari PoKEY)
> 
> 
> ...




What a beautiful Way to start the Day. 
First a great Woffler (was first in the Notifications..) and then your adorable Ode.
And the Bouncer gives me a little "kick" to go on with this lovely Day.

Thank you for this very nice Day beginning,my Lady.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 7, 2020)

great vincore!! Try playing both videos at once, it's crazy :3 soo much pokey :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 7, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> great vincore!! Try playing both videos at once, it's crazy :3 soo much pokey :3


Hey,a great Idea,never thought about this.

EDIT: That was an awesome Experience.
Thank you for this Idea.


----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2020)

I'm actually surprised that I never posted this here before. So here is it.

Made with @Flofflewoffle a year ago :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2020)

I love the Woffler Game (even if it is not finished until today...) 

Great Soundtrack from my Favorite Composer Duo.
(French/Canadian/Danish Coproduction....I wonder which Result would 3 Chefs produce with that Combination...

Thank you for Sharing,my Lady.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 21, 2020)

Another example of classic vincore that you can be proud of <3

But one day, we'll have to do a disco remix of the song "classic vincore" :3


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2020)

Finally after a much needed break from making music, I'm back in better shape.

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask - Deku Palace (NES 2A03 Cover)


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 30, 2020)

Vin is making new music UwU!! I like the DPCM in this one :3 but the most important thing is you feel slightly better :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Finally after a much needed break from making music, I'm back in better shape.
> 
> The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask - Deku Palace (NES 2A03 Cover)






I am impressed...
You Arrangement sounds (for me) much better than the Original.
Congratulations,my Lady.
A real master Piece.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 30, 2020)

indeed! But I never heard the original though...


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> indeed! But I never heard the original though...


This is the original.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 30, 2020)

oooh interesting! I like both versions but especially yours :3 I forget how lofi nintendo 64 sounds


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> oooh interesting! I like both versions but especially yours :3 I forget how lofi nintendo 64 sounds


Lofi you say? I thought the quality was pretty good, i know some music on that platform sounds pretty bad though.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 30, 2020)

It sounds very good! Just still more chiptuney than I remember :3


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2020)

And another one is done!

A song I wanted to cover for a long time, and I finally did it!
Chrono Trigger - Corridors of Time (NES 2A03 Cover)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 1, 2020)

Smooth version with lovely arps :3 the pulses work great for this song :3


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 4, 2020)

Woo another Famitracker cover done!


Puyo Puyo - Memories of Puyo Puyo (NES 2A03 Cover)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 4, 2020)

You're doing great now! At least with the songs, I know not with other things ._.
Anyways, this is one of the best covers you made :3


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2020)

Made with @Flofflewoffle :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 23, 2020)

and made with love uwu


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 3, 2020)

More stuff I probably will never finish


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2020)

Wow,the Beginning Track is really,really cool.
0:00 - 2:45

Some Stuff sounds very familiar to me....
I hope you will use all of this "unfinished" Stuff....it would be a shame if it all "went under" somewhere.

Thank you for Sharing,my Lady.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 3, 2020)

or use it in Haydenwoffle II :3


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2020)

Deltarune - Empty Town (NES 2A03 Cover, 2 Versions)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)

Awesome Tune,very lovely arranged.

Very good Work,my Lady.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 23, 2020)

If you can provide an xex or .sap, i can play it back on actual hardware, I need to figure out how use rmt tho...l have several songs from greyscale project converted to executables, and to me the original hardware sounds much warmer (Atari 800xl [pokey]) compared to emulation also rmt sound emulation isn't perfect iirc


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2020)

I have all my finished sap available there
http://asma.scene.pl/ASMA/browser/trunk/asma/Composers/Samuel_Vin
And Spring's tunes that were collabs
http://asma.scene.pl/ASMA/browser/trunk/asma/Composers/Spring


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 11, 2020)

New cover finished!

Banjo-Tooie - Glitter Gulch Mine (NES 2A03 Cover)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 11, 2020)

Awesome !!! Brilliant Music.And a very funny Tune,right for the Day to start it in a happy Mood.




Thank you for Sharing.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 11, 2020)

You ever try anything using the fds fm synth? (Btw famicom + fds cartridge+ 256mb fdsstick is still cheaper than getting an nes and they're 100% code compatible, with an added disk drive and ramdisk, just need an os and keyboard...)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 11, 2020)

awww why did I stop getting notifications for this thread?! I want everything from vin :3c


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2020)

FAMATTACK - a 2A03 collab 
@xmillenniumhero
@TakuikaNinja
@MoonKatastrophe
@Teuthida256
@AtomicMelodies
@frog_bard
@VinsCool022
@casscuttlefish
@8GigueBits
@SoundSync5000
@Suhbahstiejaan

  Art -
@ZebraToastArt

  - Full Song: -
https://soundcloud.com/trayson/famattack-2a03-collab


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 5, 2020)

That is a lovely part you put in and a lovely picture of you :3 I feel a little bit sad that they didn't want me in this, aww


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> That is a lovely part you put in and a lovely picture of you :3 I feel a little bit sad that they didn't want me in this, aww


I don't think you knew this existed actually.
This project happened at random and whoever saw it could joined if they wanted to.
In fact it was nearly abandoned because half the members quit lol


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 5, 2020)

I didn't realize it was so old, I thought it was something recent, otherwise I hadn't said that :3
*hug hug hug*


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2020)

Pocky & Rocky 2 - Winter Wonderland (OpenMPT Cover)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 10, 2020)

Very,very Lovely.❤❤
Awesome Tune,a very,very nice Sound.
The Original is really great,your Arrangement is truly awesome.

Thank you for Sharing,my Lady.


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 10, 2020)

Do you have the original mod files?


----------



## slimbizzy (Nov 10, 2020)

i like this one. i'm sure it's been asked before but i'm too lazy to look through 9 pages of banter...

so... what's this program you're using?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2020)

dAVID_ said:


> Do you have the original mod files?


what do you mean by "original mod files"?




TomRannd said:


> i like this one. i'm sure it's been asked before but i'm too lazy to look through 9 pages of banter...
> 
> so... what's this program you're using?


a bit of several programs.

OpenMPT, Deflemask, Famitracker, Raster Music Tracker, TIAtracker, Beepbox, and more recently, LSDJ, which I am learning.

Fun fact about LSDJ, I helped tracking down a few bugs that went unnoticed lol https://www.littlesounddj.com/lsd/latest/CHANGELOG.txt


----------



## slimbizzy (Nov 10, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> what do you mean by "original mod files"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting. the only thing i use to make music is fruity loops. but i'd like to expand my... empire? lol.

i've tried using this one program lately, it's called BEATCRAFT. it's meant for drum loops n stuff.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 10, 2020)

_hug hug!
_
I just want to say you are great and talented yet again :'3


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 11, 2020)

Ever heard of the band Joy Electric? It's just one guy on the majority of his albums but he has around 25 cd's available. Thought you might enjoy his music.  Here's a VERY small handful of some to start out with. The first example here is from The White Songbook album. There were no computers, samplers, drum machines, or chords used on the entire album. Only monophonic analogue synths and vocals. The layering is just incredible.


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 11, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> what do you mean by "original mod files"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOD_(file_format)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Module_file


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 11, 2020)

vin never used the mod format I think x'3


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2020)

dAVID_ said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOD_(file_format)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Module_file


...
You realise I know what the file format is, right?

I'm asking you about your question.

My module files are made from scratch and my own, so my covers may have mistakes or intentional differences.

Unless you wanted to get my files?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2020)

Nice cover Vinny :0


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2020)

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask - Deku Palace (Atari PoKEY Cover)


Featuring new tricks for PWM design!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2020)

Here's something that I took part of, I meant to make an upload on Youtube around Halloween, but forgot about it until earlier today, so here is it now!

[Original, Collab w/Jredd, Laz and Drexegar] - Spoop Goop Boogie (2A03+VRC6)


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 3, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Here's something that I took part of, I meant to make an upload on Youtube around Halloween, but forgot about it until earlier today, so here is it now!
> 
> [Original, Collab w/Jredd, Laz and Drexegar] - Spoop Goop Boogie (2A03+VRC6)



Exelent work as always Vins.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 11, 2020)

A new song, made with the help of @Flofflewoffle :3
Uses a lot of creative workaround for the sounds.
Not something usually heard on the Atari 8bit computers!

[Original, Collab w/Spring] Table Manuscrite (Atari PoKEY)


I have to say, I am excited to get my own soon, if the shipping was not so slow to process...
Come on Pitney Bowes, I want my Atari!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 11, 2020)

great work this is and I enjoyed making it a lot :3 not sure I contributed too well to this one too ;w; with you alone it would probably have been not so wierd :'3 but I couldn't say no to any collab with you <3

Packages have also just been stuck for me or not delivered at all during the christmas craze :'c it's pretty frustrating x'3


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 27, 2020)

A new cover I did

Donkey Kong Country - Ice Cave Chant (NES 2A03 Cover)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 27, 2020)

And a great job you did! I actually never heard this song before now uwu


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2021)

Can't wait to receive my AVGcart in the mail to run these things on real hardware lol

ActRaiser - Fillmore (Atari PoKEY Cover)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 8, 2021)

some amazing work you did here my friend! I know I always say that, but its usually true too ;W; I could listen to this and the stereo version a lot though, its especially good :3

also wow that card takes a while, but I guess that's to be expected x3


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2021)

I had been doing quite a bit of experimental sounds lately  

I don't really have a finished song (as of right now!) but here's something using very unusual combinations, this sure does some really interesting sounds!
This runs at 50hz, and uses barely any CPU.

I'm also glad to see RMT2LZSS had no problem at all processing it.
I couldn't break it, (except for a weird conversion bug that went away after I restarted it) but I wonder what will happen in the future if I keep pushing the unintended things into it


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 1, 2021)

definitely feeling experimental with music here uwu!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> definitely feeling experimental with music here uwu!


Yes always!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2021)

Some hardware recordings from an NTSC Atari 800xl :3c https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1DR9NiLmvA7BjhIIz8N4vHIeDQ8-motgS?usp=sharing

Good night everyone :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 5, 2021)

that picture is so aesthetic, probably because of that beautiful cat :3


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2021)

Finally, a tune recorded from an authentic PAL Atari 800xl!

Battle Squadron - Intro & Title (Atari PoKEY Cover, Recorded from Real Hardware)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 10, 2021)

oh wait, this sounds better now! maybe it was my headphones, it sounds awesome now :3


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2021)

Tried something a little different with the video format.
An old soundtrack, featuring real hardware recording.

Haydenwoffle - Atari PoKEY Soundtrack (Recorded from Real Hardware)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm really enjoying the different tone of these old songs :3 not that they are better than the new though :3


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2021)

Tried to be a little more creative with the video format for this one!

The Tower of Turmoil - The Atari PoKEY Cover Soundtrack (Recorded from Real Hardware)


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2021)

Doing some custom tuning is slowly paying off, but there's still a lot of things I need to figure out.
A few notes may still sound a bit wrong but otherwise most do sound pretty good together, there is a nice resonance going with the distortion bass now.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2021)

This tuning adventure is coming to an end now


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 6, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> This tuning adventure is coming to an end now



Cmon, show me those WIP LSDJ tracks :3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 6, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> This tuning adventure is coming to an end now



but was it a happy end


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2021)

Been playing around a bit more tonight, and now applied the same idea into the bass tables.
I have to say, this is some incredibly good results, compared to how these tunes originally sounded.
Some of these tunes got considerable improvements with these changes, some things may also have been broken, there's many things that could go wrong too.
Currently, even when there is a bit of dissonance somewhere, it feels a lot more fitting, if that makes any sense, lol. I suppose anything could happen.

I also really liked how my tune, still unfinished, sounded like with these tuning changes, so here's a video


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2021)

More real hardware! And improvements over an old cover.

Amberstar - Ode to Schnism (Atari PoKEY Cover, Recorded from Real Hardware, Alternate Tuning)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> More real hardware! And improvements over an old cover.
> 
> Amberstar - Ode to Schnism (Atari PoKEY Cover, Recorded from Real Hardware, Alternate Tuning)




The Title reminds me on this awesome Game.

Schnibble of Azimuth


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 17, 2021)

did this for no reason lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> did this for no reason lol




Yes,a very nice and really "no Reason" Tune.
Maybe you can make 2 - 3 more today/tonight and then you maybe have an awesome Song.For no Reason.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 17, 2021)

you guys mean this?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2021)

some crazier Atar 8-bit design

Loading Remix (Atari PoKEY, Recorded from Real Hardware, 200hz)


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2021)

This was a lot of work but I'm happy of the result now!


Laxity - Freeze (Atari PoKEY Cover, Recorded from Real Hardware)


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2021)

Currently releasing some more stuff I didn't quite finish to be satisfied but I guess there is a moment where I should let it go so here's a new (old) tune  

[Original] A Permanent Temporary Solution (Atari PoKEY, Recorded from Real Hardware)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 15, 2021)

ooh I remember this one ! Nice to see it finally be released :3
Seems like your pokeyhacks have become a permanent solution after all >:3


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2021)

Dubmood - Ninjafloods Schoolstart (Atari PoKEY Cover, Diatonic Tuning Test)


Also I killed my headphones jack tonight, wooohooo XD


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2021)

Sketch 47 WIP (Atari PoKEY, Distortion C Tuning + Experimental Filter)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 24, 2021)

Oh this one is amazing, I love what you did !! that beat is so addictive :3


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2021)

Not exactly a showcase but a test run, may be nice to listen anyway!
If you have about 3 hours to spare, here's many tunes playing with questionable tuning  

 

I'll attach the spreadsheets I was working on, even if that's more suitable for Atari Age right now, hahaha


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 2, 2021)

I think I can squeeze in 3 hours of my day for this owo


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2021)

Very incomplete but here's some ideas...


Making some music again for once lol
I'm just experimenting at this point really.
The tuning is the same one I showed in the 3 hours test run btw, anything that sounds wrong here is either the bass or just me using a few notes that were questionable lol


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 5, 2021)

we know you are just experimenting and we love it :3


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2021)

This is a reupload with a hardware render this time!
I had left some transcription errors in my previous video so here's the result!

Pinky Xmas Edition - Overworld 1 (Atari PoKEY Cover, Recorded from Real Hardware)


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 6, 2021)

owo finished originals!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2021)

RMT Patch 16 Testrun with several of my older tunes.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 9, 2021)

There isn't much but I was playing around with an old sketch tune and this became a thing.
16-bit is generated using the new hijack code I made, requirement is AUDCTL= $50 or $28 + Distortion A to work.
16-bit tables are loaded from the unused area I saved from an optimised volume table that saved 128 bytes
"Distortion 6" is now using an optimised Distortion A for 15khz bass to remain in-tune with everything else including 16-bit.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2021)

Here's an original tune, that only happens once in a Blue Moon (see what I did here? )

[Original] Stranded on the Surface of Io (Atari PoKEY, Recorded from Real Hardware)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 11, 2021)

once in a brown potatomoon uwu
title fits very well with the song, I like your space and pirate themes :3


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2021)

Phat Phuk (RMT Patch 16 Beta3 Test Tune)


----------



## SDA (Jul 15, 2021)

Such a good tune for a beginner compositor. I love it!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 17, 2021)

Xenon - In Game Music #1 (Atari PoKEY Cover, Recorded from Real Hardware)


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2021)

Been learning how to code in 6502 ASM and slowly making my own music player routine, still heavily based on existing code, for now.
The base code for the RMT player visuals was borrowed from Pigu, now edited heavily, and merged with my own RMT Player code. 

and yes it's that tune again, it's just a good test tune in my opinion LOL


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 22, 2021)

[Original] Sieur Goupil (Atari PoKEY) + Dual Mono Experiment


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2021)

Dual Mono, NTSC in PAL, Timer mostly correct, and a Deku Palace cover I did a while ago.

Pretty much fixed the timing between regions, thanks to my timer code, I was able to get the region handling a little more precise as a well.
That also helped reduce the flickering between regions, so that's a double win for me.

(that is also something for once lol)


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2021)

I have something I guess


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 20, 2021)

You have something nice uwu!


----------



## Rob_Boates (Aug 31, 2021)

This is the sickest thread i've seen here. @VinsCool do you have any recommendations for resources on what you have learned?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 31, 2021)

Now even more PHAT


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 31, 2021)

Rob_Boates said:


> This is the sickest thread i've seen here. @VinsCool do you have any recommendations for resources on what you have learned?


Honestly, I have no idea since we all learn differently.
My only advice is, experiment, and try even the most stupid ideas.
Something good may come to life at the most unexpected moment


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 31, 2021)

phattest phuk :3c


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 31, 2021)

So you're stuck with using 4 tracks per channel (Left & Right), 8 in total, which is rather limiting . If you manage to get more, it'll open up a way for new musical ideas that wouldn't otherwise work on the standard setup. Oh! BTW, from what've heard so far, this is excellent stuff! Do you have a place where you upload your work, like SoundCloud, Archive or whatever?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 31, 2021)

Soundclown is full and riddled with bots, so I mostly just drop stuff on youtube occasionally


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 31, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Soundclown is full and riddled with bots, so I mostly just drop stuff on youtube occasionally


Archive has a lot of music related stuff, it's the ideal place.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 1, 2021)

bandcamp has good monetization, I would buy owo


----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 1, 2021)

bandcamp is nice, I'm not a fan of youtube's audio compressor


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2021)

Something because it's fun right


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 12, 2021)

Bunch of Short/Unfinished Tunes #4 Part 1: SN7


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 12, 2021)

Sorry for double post in the same evening but there's more!

[Original, Collab/w Spring] Surfin’ USSR (NES 2A03)


[Original] A Flash in the Brain (NES 2A03)


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2021)

[Original, Collab/w Spring] Routes Croisées (NES 2A03)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 13, 2021)

Our roads have crossed, as has those modules :3c


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2021)

Here's another one I decided to release as is!


[Original] Mouvement Fluide (NES 2A03)


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2021)

Something that was sitting in my computer since last year


Empty (512 Bytes) GM Bass Edition NTSC


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2021)

Bunch of Short/Unfinished Tunes #4 Part 2: 2A03


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2021)

Hello,my Lady !!! 

Since when is the Thread renamed ? Is it possible because of that I got no more Notification Alerts ? 
So I have to listen a lot of new Music from you,ey ? 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 18, 2021)

now its no longer just an experiment, now its a way of life :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 24, 2021)

some cozy comfy corner this is uwu


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 27, 2021)

Awesome remix of one of my songs by Tobikomi!


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 4, 2021)

Prince of Persia (Atari 8-bit Port) - Music Bank 2 (Recorded from Real Hardware)


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hello, and good day, VinsCool!  It has been months since I have been meaning to express feedback of mine about music works of yours shared on posts of this thread;  I will now:

Haydenwoffle - OST Compilation part 1(Collab w/VinsCool)
An original soundtrack of a videogame, from a collaboration between VinsCool and Spring_Spring; next, are
Battle:  An immersing,charming and intense track for myself to listen at, featuring an entertaining flow and effective sound design!
Puppydogs Playful:  A bouncy, fun, acreative, and lighthearted track for me to listen at!
Glimmer's Theme:  Listening at, is enticing my mind to fantasy about a wonderfully epic and mystical character, clearly sensing a place in space, visible for, in front of.  A deep track effectively bringing vivid images to my mind, and one of my favorite ones!
Hayden's Theme:  I find myself bobbing my head at the pace of beats of:  It is a catchy track, featuring a outstanding motif for me:  I recall listening an opening of videos by Spring uploaded to YouTube, time ago, that I exclusively associate to.
Happy Pupper Village:  A radiant and uplifting track for myself to listen at:  From, I feel desire to move my body the pace of beats in!  Listening at, entices me to picture a wholesome environment in my mind featuring creatures around a circle formed with stones, and one of them dancing on the surrounding of the circle formed with stones.

[Original] Alien Polyphony (Atari TIA, Recorded from Real Hardware)
A catchy track that I found myself strongly attracted to move at its beat pace;  both:  Sound design of effects;  and use of;  in, are captivating to me:  I am enjoying of a fun time listening at!

[Original] Testing... (Atari TIA, Recorded from Real Hardware)
I am feeling good from listening at, in my chest;  Testing..., features pleasant sound design and ambiance for me!

(To this moment, this is an incomplete post)


----------



## DAZA (Dec 31, 2021)

i only downloaded a couple to have a quick listen.. mystic cave zone from sonic ... you really nailed it because you give it a clicky clacky feel to it ( lol i know what im talking about ) but its a good lower bit rendition of it well done! if you still work on projects it would be nice to see your take on streets of rage 2 and outrun... soundtracks that are very fond to me!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 16, 2022)

Sketch 68 - Torpeur et Ondulation Delta (Atari PoKEY)


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2022)

This is now the definitive cover version I made!
Took a lot of new 6502 ASM code to get this working, but I'm pretty satisfied now 

Pinky Xmas Edition - Overworld 1 (Improved Sawtooth Version)


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 24, 2022)

Another Dumb Experiment I improvised to test some code I made for this hacked music driver.


----------

